# good price for a 240



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

a friend of mine just found a '91 240 that he says the body is in exellent shape but the tranny has no reverse and the engine has 148K on it. the ppl only want a $1000 for it but he is been checking ebay and trannys are $800. so he wants me to get your guys opinions, is this is a good deal and do you guys know where he can find a tranny a little cheaper.

TIA


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

umm, i would say he could work that price down a couple more hundred because if he were to get that $800 tranny, OEM might be more expensive unless that is OEM, labor will bea bitch. if everything else is in good condition, i would say offer $700 and go from there. 

yes, you can get another tranny for cheaper. go to junk yards, salvage yards, dismantlers, etc. you'll find one with relative ease.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i picked up my s13 for 600 bucks with no motor. body is strait as hell, interior was all there but it had dog hair all over it. needless to say i dont have an interior now, but anyhoo im torn between sellin u my trans or savin the gearbox for a spare in the event i shred the sr trans. see if they will drop the price on the car.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

yea, ffgeon's car is in *Great* shape 800 for a trans seems a bit steep. and i agree, check a local parts yard for a trans....they should be much cheaper.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

who needs reverse? just drive it like it is, u can always push it in nuetral


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

IAM IN NEED OF A 240SX HATCH . .. 

IF ANY ONE CAN HELP PLZ E-MAIL ME
[email protected]

doent have to run. . .i have a sr20det a waitin the car. . .

plz need help . .. .


----------



## ViEtNApiN0y (Mar 5, 2003)

if you're planning to do an SR swap right away than thats a good price since you'd be changing everything anyways


----------



## woodstockaz (Jan 2, 2004)

*it's been a long time, but....*



cranium said:


> a friend of mine just found a '91 240 that he says the body is in exellent shape but the tranny has no reverse and the engine has 148K on it. the ppl only want a $1000 for it but he is been checking ebay and trannys are $800. so he wants me to get your guys opinions, is this is a good deal and do you guys know where he can find a tranny a little cheaper.
> 
> TIA


I was wondering what you did. I just bought a '92 240 for 300$ and there is no reverse, and it won't shift out of second(automatic). Did you fix the reverse, or get a now tranny. How hard was the tranny to install? Letmme know....JR AZ.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

ok, a 91 with good body for 1k. thats a good start. tranny has no reverse(is this an auto or manual?), thats not too good. 148K is still good if the engine was maintained well. if it wasnt, then its still good. remember, the KA is a truck engine. 800 for a new or used tranny? if new(as in it has less than 2k miles on it) thats actually a good price, butt a used tranny can go as cheap as 100 bucks for a 91 KA. check the yards for a tranny doe a price before you buy the 240 to see the total cost. good luck.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i have an auto tranny with torque converter for sale for a hundred bucks from an 89 fastback with the KA24E engine if anyone wants it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this thread's gonna be moved to the classified section soon unless you guys get back to what cranium's friend should do w/ his car..

i say lower the price on the car a lil bit.. 800 at most.. and try to find a tranny in junkyards, salvage, etc..

if you guys want to advertise stuff, pm each other or post it in the classified section


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

1000 for a 240sx that can't go in reverse... wow wtf are those guys smoking...


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

*Newbie!!!!!*

Yo, im new to the Nissan family, and proud owner of a 90' Nissan 240SX!!!  
And since ppl here are talking about selling parts, i need fuel injectors if anyone has em, but in good shape, i got 4 from e-bay but still drips some gas, so that kinda sucked, they where better than the old ones i had but still!

one more thing......

Its all about the Nissan's :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> Yo, im new to the Nissan family, and proud owner of a 90' Nissan 240SX!!!
> And since ppl here are talking about selling parts, i need fuel injectors if anyone has em, but in good shape, i got 4 from e-bay but still drips some gas, so that kinda sucked, they where better than the old ones i had but still!
> 
> one more thing......
> ...


check your PM

BTW... Welcome :cheers:


edit: I'll have a Ka24E tranny for sale soon too (MT). 110K miles on it.


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Hey*

IS IT A COUPE? If it is tell him it sucks and he doesnt want that car tell him I want it and ill pay anything for a damn Coupe. I cant find one here around my area.  PLEASE HELP


----------



## atldet (Dec 19, 2003)

ill sell you a 91 240 with an sr20det for 2000 80 % swap a;lready done


----------



## EdSxS13 (Sep 18, 2003)

email me with more info [email protected] 
Thank You Edgar :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

atldet said:


> ill sell you a 91 240 with an sr20det for 2000 80 % swap a;lready done


gave up on ur s13 already??


----------



## atldet (Dec 19, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> gave up on ur s13 already??



not just yet....everytime i give up ... i go back out in the garage and stare then some more things come to me........more shit fits together,, henceforth, motivation is restored.

does anybhody know a crossrefrence on belts and where the hell i can find an igniter chip?


----------

